# Spanish Slingshot Building



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi Slingshot Brother Hood
I am looking for a template for a traditional Spanish Slingshot
Has anyone a tip or even a plan ? 
Timo made me once one but after moving it’s missing in the twilight Slingshot Universe.
Anny help would be nice or a contact to someone
thanks a lot.
(And sorry for being disappeared for so long…..live is a roller coaster ride 
but Slingshot love will never louse me ;-)


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Great to see you back on the forum!
I just checked my template files, but didn't find what you're looking for. 
Good luck!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

KawKan said:


> Great to see you back on the forum!
> I just checked my template files, but didn't find what you're looking for.
> Good luck!


Thanks for replying ;-)


----------



## bones (Mar 10, 2018)

Ya know i just recently seen what those are. They look really interesting. Please keep me informed of your progress.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

bones said:


> Ya know i just recently seen what those are. They look really interesting. Please keep me informed of your progress.


I will ! 
they are really comfy to hold and it’s not so much about power more the targeting and relaxt shooting they might look like a space ship but really are a pleasure to hold with my arthritis hands 😉
Cheers


----------



## bones (Mar 10, 2018)

im abit surprised not to see any of them here actually id love to get my hands on one of them.


----------

